# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Minag invertirá más de S/. 2 millones para potenciar sector forestal de comunidades amazónicas

## Bruno Cillóniz

*De Córdova hizo anuncio en Santa María de Nieva*   *Ministro de Agricultura, Adolfo De Córdova, integró comitiva de autoridades* *que viajó a Santa María de Nieva, capital de la provincia de Condorcanqui (Amazonas).*   *Santa María de Nieva, set. 18 (ANDINA).-* El ministro de Agricultura, Adolfo De Córdova Vélez, anunció un programa de inversiones de más de dos millones de soles para el fortalecimiento de cadenas productivas y el mejoramiento de la cadena de valor de recursos forestales en Santa María de Nieva, capital de la provincia de Condorcanqui (Amazonas). 
El Ministerio de Agricultura (Minag), en las acciones de apoyo al desarrollo del sector maderero, constituirá una oficina agraria con especialistas del Programa de Desarrollo Productivo Rural (AgroRural), de la Dirección General Forestal y de Fauna Silvestre (DGFFS), del Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa) y personal especializado de la región. 
Asimismo, dijo que se pondrá en marcha el proyecto “Fortalecimiento de cadenas productivas para el alivio de la pobreza y manejo sostenible de los recursos naturales de los pueblos awajún y wampis”, orientado a beneficiar a alrededor de 6 mil pobladores. 
De Córdova integró ayer junto al jefe del Gabinete Ministerial, Javier Velásquez, y otros ministros de Estados (de la Mujer, Trabajo, Producción) y jefes de organismos descentralizados, la delegación que se reunió con las comunidades nativas de la provincia de Condorcanqui. 
En forma simultánea, el Minag ejecutará el “Proyecto de la Cadena de Valor de los Recursos Forestales de Nieva”, que tiene como meta principal atender a 5 mil 250 pobladores. La unidad ejecutora será la municipalidad provincial de Condorcanqui. 
La inversión del sector Agricultura en Santa María de Nieva ascenderá hasta finales de año a 2 millones 079 mil 304 nuevos soles, con la ejecución de ambos proyectos. 
Dentro del “Proyecto de la Cadena de Valor de los Recursos Forestales” se contempla un conjunto de acciones para promover el desarrollo del sector maderero en Condorcanqui, como pasantías a zonas de aprovechamiento sustentable, talleres de manejo de forestal comunal y programas de reforestación. 
El plan del sector Agricultura también incluye el fortalecimiento de las organizaciones de productores, planes de certificación forestal, mejora de vínculos comerciales, equipamiento de aserraderos, visitas a centros de procesamiento de madera, infraestructura en comercialización, entre otros. 
De la misma manera, la Dirección General Forestal, que cuenta con una subsede en Santa María de Nieva, incorporará a tres nuevos profesionales de la zona. Se tiene previsto asignar una partida de 100 mil 026 nuevos soles para ejecutar actividades de apoyo como talleres, cursos de capacitación y otros. 
Se cuenta, además, con recursos para implementar plazas orgánicas en Santa María de Nieva, así como la creación de oficinas agrarias en Río Santiago y El Cenepa. 
Finalmente, el Programa de Mantenimiento de Infraestructura de Riego (PMIR) ejecutará el canal No. 1 – Flor de Selva de 2 mil 300 metros de longitud en Nieva, por un monto de 10 mil nuevos soles, que beneficiará a una población de 20 familias y atenderá 80 hectáreas de cultivos.  *Foto: Minag.*Temas similares: Artículo: Minag presenta proceso descentralizado para fortalecer el sector forestal Artículo: CAF otorgará préstamo de US$ 30 millones a Perú para desarrollo de sector forestal Artículo: Minag invertirá S/. 4.82 millones para modernizar infraestructura de riego del país Minag transferirá S/. 10.92 millones a Cofopri para titular predios de 182 comunidades nativas Minag aprobó régimen excepcional para promover competitividad del sector forestal frente a crisis externa

----------

